# DLT 3000 Briggs ELS V Twin



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a DLT 3000 Briggs ELS V Twin. It now has 6 hours on the tractor, 3 hours on the added hour meter. Will be really using it this weekend to aerate, and pull the spreader putting down lime, fertilizer and overseeding. 

Anyone else have one? How is yours doing? Any problems?


----------



## DaYooper (Sep 18, 2003)

I picked up mine back in July. Its got about 8 hours on it so far (dry summer here) and has performed great so far. I'm going to do the first oil change this weekend after I mow.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

*pictures in corner*

How do you get that picture to go next to your name?


----------



## DaYooper (Sep 18, 2003)

See this announcement to set-up an avatar:

Avatars 

I used a custom avatar I modified from the Sear's site.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

*transmission*

I used mine hard this weekend, pulling aerator, and spreader. After a long run, and stopping to refill the spreader, it seemed hard to start, and once it started, seemed hard to get it going, once I pushed the pedal. After reading the maual maybe I need to purge transmission again, like when it was new. Any ideas?


----------

